# [SOLVED] AC97 Sound Card Driver Install Problem [Moved from XP]



## arwell (Jul 8, 2008)

I have just formatted my computer and reinstalled windows. All the drivers seem to have installed fine apart from my audio driver. It comes up in device manager with a little yellow exclamation mark beside it. I've tried running all the AC97 install files I can get my hands on and each time the computer restarts when installing, just completely turns itself off. If I uninstall the card from device manager and then run the install it works fine, but then when I scan for hardware changes and it tries installing it it it asks me to point to a certain file, I do, and then it restarts just like before.
Any ideas?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: AC97 Sound Card Driver Install Problem*

Hi arwell and welcome to TSF !

What's the brand and exact model of your computer ? If it's a custom build then what's the brand and model of the motherboard ?

I'll move your thread to drivers support.


----------



## arwell (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: AC97 Sound Card Driver Install Problem [Moved from XP]*

Sorry, wasn't sure where to put this.

It's an Emachines 4250.
http://uk.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=4000 Series&model=4250


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: AC97 Sound Card Driver Install Problem [Moved from XP]*

Does the sound work or not ? When you double-click the device in the device manager what's the error under device status ?

The motherboard uses the Intel 845GV chipset, try intel's chipset installer :
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng


----------



## arwell (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: AC97 Sound Card Driver Install Problem [Moved from XP]*

The sound doesn't work at all.

In device manager it says

This device is not configured correctly. (Code 1)

To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.

I've tried the chipset installer already and it did nothing. It's so annoying


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: AC97 Sound Card Driver Install Problem [Moved from XP]*

Connect to windows update and install all the latest critical updates for your system. You may need this update before being able to install your audio drivers, but it should be installed as part of the other updates. Better install the updates in the right order. If you haven't installed SP2 yet then start there.

Once you've installed all the latest critical updates retry to install using the chipset installer I linked to in my previous message, it's not the latest one so it may not be the one you tried. This one specifically says that it includes drivers for the 845 series chipset.


----------



## arwell (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: AC97 Sound Card Driver Install Problem [Moved from XP]*

I tried the chipset installer you linked to and it still hasn't sorted it. I'll give it a go after the update you linked to. I should already have it though as I'm up to date with critical updates and also have SP3.


----------



## arwell (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: AC97 Sound Card Driver Install Problem [Moved from XP]*

It won't let me install that update as it says my version is newer so I don't need it. The chipset definitely doesn't work


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: AC97 Sound Card Driver Install Problem [Moved from XP]*

That update should be included in SP3.

Have you tried right-clicking the device in the device manager, selecting update driver and letting it connect to the internet ?

Enter the BIOS at startup and see if there's a setting related to AC97 or HD Audio. If so try playing with it and see if it changes anything. I disabled HD Audio on my motherboard to speed up Windows loading since I only have a pair of regular speakers.

Else see if the unknown device identifier can tell you more about the brand and model of your audio controller : 
http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html


----------



## arwell (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: AC97 Sound Card Driver Install Problem [Moved from XP]*

If I right click and select update driver it finds a driver, installs it and as it is restarts itself. I have to click to continue the installation as it's unsigned and that's when it does it.
All I can find in BIOS is a way to disable audio, which if I do just doesn't show the card in device manager.
UDI says it's 82801DB/DBL AC'97 Audio Controller but I can only find drivers on one site that won't seem to accept me registering or requesting the file


----------



## arwell (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: AC97 Sound Card Driver Install Problem [Moved from XP]*

Thank you so much, I've got it to work


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: AC97 Sound Card Driver Install Problem [Moved from XP]*

Try contacting emachine's support. Did you get a CD with the computer ? If so have you tried choosing the driver manually : right-click the device in the device manager => don't connect to windows update => install from specific location => browse to the folders holding the .inf files on the CD. If the driver has already been copied to the windows\system32 folder you could also try to browse to that folder.

See if you can find the exact model of your motherboard using everest or the system specs finder (click on the posting system specs link in my sig).

Try one of these audio drivers for intel 845GV motherboards :

D845GVAD2 :
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

D845GVFN :
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

D845GVSR :
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

It's possible that the installer refuses to work if it can't detect the right hardware. Just leave the installer window opened after it expanded the files, then browse to c:\documents and settings\your user name\local settings\temp and locate the folder that was just created. Move the .inf, .cat, .sys or .dll files somewhere else. Then right-click the device in the device manager => reinstall driver => don't connect to windows update => install from a specific location and browse to the folder holding the .inf file.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: AC97 Sound Card Driver Install Problem [Moved from XP]*

ok, just saw your message. What driver did work and how did you make it work ?


----------



## arwell (Jul 8, 2008)

I downloaded
http://69.93.239.98/mirror0/getfile...350065ad6be15b84&file=82801DB_DBM_DA_AC97.zip
and then right clicked my sound, selected install driver, from an advanced location and used the system file in there.
I wouldn't have been able to do it without UDI
Thanks very much


----------



## hitesh1407 (May 20, 2009)

@justpassingby
thanks it really worked
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng


----------



## hitesh1407 (May 20, 2009)

@justpassingby
thanks it really worked
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng


----------

